# Do people in the usa move out the parents' houses when they are 20 years old?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

I am from Turkey and there is no such thing in Turkey. I mean people who marry move out of their parrents' houses but unless they marry most of the people keep living with their families. They don't move out. I don't know about the usa but in turkey, life is so very expensive. When you go work somewewhere, all the money earn will go for the rent of the houses. You must be having a good job to be able to move out of your parents houses in Turkey. If you move out of your parents, all the money you earn will go for the rent of the houses, there won't be any money left to you? I take it life is cheap in the usa, am I right?


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Atsizat, it used to be that young Americans moved out of their parents' houses as soon as they could. I did, as soon as I got married. Been in my own housing ever since. But recently, due to a deteriorating employment situation for young people, and a huge burden of student debt, more and more young Americans are returning to live in their parents' homes out of economic necessity. It's become a phenomenon that is increasingly discussed in the national media.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

_Atzisat_, surely you know our reputation. Progeny are driven from the home at gunpoint, as soon as they reach the 'age of majority' if not sooner.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

From watching American TV- which is always reliable, anything is possible- I would say 40.......

I base my studies from watching two & 1/2 Men..............


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lets have a poll: When did you move out of your parents house. Can put in age ranges and reason: marriage, rebellion, can't deal with their hassling me all the time, etc.

BTW, I moved out at the age of 31 when I got married, but my brother moved out at the age of 18 to get away from the hassles.

My kids are 22 and 26 and both live at home, which is fine with me.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

23, now I've moved out of my parents' home, my childhood home, but not for marriage reasons. Education reasons. I hope not to return there but stay independent until I marry.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> Atsizat, it used to be that young Americans moved out of their parents' houses as soon as they could. I did, as soon as I got married. Been in my own housing ever since. But recently, due to a deteriorating employment situation for young people, and a huge burden of student debt, more and more young Americans are returning to live in their parents' homes out of economic necessity. It's become a phenomenon that is increasingly discussed in the national media.


My basement has been a revolving door for two of my adult children


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

I'm a Brit, so I can't speak for the Americans but my son moved out at 18 and was married by 23 and he's already a father with an 8 year old kid. I think that with the economy's of many countries in 2016, that sort of thing will be happening less and less. Of course teenagers are having sex illegally at younger ages now, it's a scary factor to consider, when the economy is essentially giving them the royal booting.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

I moved out at 22, due to marriage. Though life was difficult, there was work available, school (college) was affordable, and rentals were also affordable--this was the 1960s, so one could establish a modest household. We lived in an apartment carved out of an old house, on a small farm with ponies, chickens, and feral cats.


----------



## James Mann (Sep 6, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> I moved out at 22, due to marriage. Though life was difficult, there was work available, school (college) was affordable, and rentals were also affordable--this was the 1960s, so one could establish a modest household. We lived in an apartment carved out of an old house, on a small farm with ponies, chickens, and feral cats.


It looks like we are one alike then chap! Are you still married, if I may be all so bold to ask?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

We, my partner and I, did it the other way around , we bought my parents house and they moved out.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

James Mann said:


> It looks like we are one alike then chap! Are you still married, if I may be all so bold to ask?


I am indeed. It's been 54 years now. We're an ill-matched pair, but nobody else would put up with either of us! We have produced, though, a lovely and well-adjusted daughter, who married well and has given us two wonderful grandkids. No complaints.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Don't want the kids moving back home after college? Buy 'em a house instead. It's cheaper than college tuition, and it will appreciate in value. I bought my own house at age 24, and I never went to college. I just go to the library. It's cheaper! What I paid for my house wouldn't get you one year at a private university in America.


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2016)

I moved out when I was...well, in stages, as I was at college (18-21) and stopped going home for the holidays in my second year - to avoid family hassles - though I did stay for two holidays in my older brother's and sister's homes. By 24, I was engaged and sharing a flat with my intended and in full time work. By 25, I was married and by 30, I had two sons.

My oldest, now 27, is about to leave home for a new job, and my youngest, 26, has just quit his job but will cling on to his independence (geographical at least - he still needs access to my bank account!) as long as he can.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

MacLeod said:


> I moved out when I was...well, in stages, as I was at college (18-21) and stopped going home for the holidays in my second year - to avoid family hassles - though I did stay for two holidays in my older brother's and sister's homes. By 24, I was engaged and sharing a flat with my intended and in full time work. By 25, I was married and by 30, I had two sons.
> 
> My oldest, now 27, is about to leave home for a new job, and my youngest, 26, has just quit his job but will cling on to his independence (geographical at least - he still needs access to my bank account!) as long as he can.


You too hey! Change name and relocate with no forwarding address!


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

It was 24 for me; moved from Ohio to Los Angeles in search of adventure, romance and movie stars, found them all, had a great time, got married, moved back to Ohio, and still having a great time. Up to the present, I have been luckier in life than I deserve.


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm an unmarried American female in my 30's and live in my parents' home. I'm gainfully employed and help with housework, etc. My parents own their house; in the Washington, DC area where we live it's very expensive to live on one's own. If we lived out in the middle of nowhere or in a small town there might be some point in my getting an apartment in the city, but as it is there's little practical value in my moving out on my own; my workplace is located ten minutes away from my parents' house, and the city of Washington is a 15 minute subway ride. I agree with those above who say that this type of situation, though it didn't used to be the norm in the US, is becoming more and more common, especially among unmarried people. By contrast, in Latin culture (I'm of Italian descent; my father's parents were born in Italy), unmarried people generally don't stray very far from their parents' home. Nearly all of my dad's brothers and sisters and their spouses bought homes within a couple of miles from the house in which they were raised; my dad and his youngest brother were the only ones to move farther away, due to the demands of their jobs.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

I moved out of my parents house when I was twenty four to live with a bunch of guys that I worked with. That was horrific and after about two months I moved back. Then I moved out again when I was twenty eight when I got married. By contrast, my sister and brother moved out when they were eighteen to go to Drama College and Art School respectively and never moved back. I was happy to live at home and never had a burning desire to leave. I dare say my parents may have had a differing opinion on that!


----------



## Bartfromthenetherlands (Sep 29, 2016)

I moved out around ten years ago, I'm in my thirties. I'm not from the usa though


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Guessing your from the Netherlands????? or you just like the Dutch!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

I moved out at 21, motivated by a need for space and the logistics of intimate relationships with women.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I move out of home when I was 18 to go to Uni- Melbourne, Aust, lived in the country (not quite outback about 400Km away). It was great, shared student houses, not quite Animal House but getting close sometimes- tried not to live in those houses (Animal type) but to just visit and party in them, that was always a better option and safer to share with young working professionals- then might have something other than booze in the fridge and less holes in the floor........ This was back in early 80's......


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I moved out of my parents' home right after high school and never looked back. I wanted out real bad; it was a dream come true.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

I would say it depends on conditions. Everyone is different and do things differently. I would say there is no set age here.


----------

